# KnuKonceptz gets an A+ for customer service



## Doctor B0MBay (Nov 20, 2008)

I placed an order this morning with Knu for an amp wiring kit. I payed with paypal but when I confirmed on the paypal page it went to an error page on Knu's site. It said I had nothing in my cart for checkout. When I checked my email it said that the paypal had processed yet I had no emails from Knu and when I went back to their site, I checked my account order history and there was nothing there. Needless to say I was scared I lost my money due to some stupid glitch. I immediately emailed Knu and explained. About 2 minutes later I received a reply from them. They took care of everything and explained that paypal must have redirected wrongly but they received payment and will send out my order with UPS today. 

So, I definitely recommend Knu simply on the basis of excellent customer service. Their response was speedy and hassle/pain free. Thanks Knu!

Edit: Now all I need is some help wiring it once it arrives. Anyone got a link for a good tutorial? I pretty much know what I'm doing but im still noob and am a little unsure.


----------



## Jtejedor (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah they are a great company to deal with.


----------



## abefroman (Jun 20, 2008)

+1 every order I've placed with them has been flawless


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Basic Car Audio Electronics for learning the ropes of wiring and whatnot.


And, yeah, Knu is one of the best.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

I've always wondered about their products. Let us know how it turns out once you receive it. How does it stand up against Monster, Stinger, Streetwires, and Tsunami.


----------

